# Alternative foot switch for H&K FS-2 ?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Does anybody know what other brand of footswitch might work with the TM36 3 channel? I wouldn't mind getting one, but the FS-2 is $60 at L&M. I am hoping somebody has another brand they use that is less expensive and works so I don't have to play "hope it works" when I get home. I had a Hosa switch that worked on one amp but not the other once, so trying to avoid needless money spent.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Apex Electronics - Two Button Footswitch


Try one of these. If it doesn't work return it.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2019)

As long as it has a stereo plug, any 2 button should work.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

That Hosa had a stereo plug and it didn't work on one of my amps. I believe it was my old Peavey VK112. I don't recall the other now either, just that it worked on one and not the other. Learned that the term "universal" seemed more a marketing word than reality.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> If it doesn't work return it


Just trying to avoid that hassle. The drive to get it, then the drive back if it doesn't work. I know my guys at the L&M I frequent, but there are some things I ask that they can only speculate on with the answer and foot switches have come up in the past. The Hosa I mentioned was the same deal. They couldn't say what amps it would work on.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Bring the amp with you to lm and try them there. Start at the cheapest.
Or call them and get them to try it. They probabaly have 5 tubemeisters around the store.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

They had a TM18 last time I was there. But it's 2 channel. Good idea bringing it. It's the head version, so a little more portable.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There are different kinds of switches for this. Some are momentary on/off/on, some are momentary off/on/off. You need to make sure the switches are compatible. It can't switch states if the pedal has the wrong type of switch.
You could make your own switch for less than 20 bucks, but again you need to know which version switch your amp is looking for. 

Or it might be latching vs non latching, something like that


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I know the H&K pedal switches channels, or can be set to work on the reverb I believe. That's why I asked if anybody has used anything other than the H&K switch and it worked. I figure in the end it'll be a $60 switch that'll be the only pedal that works properly.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is the chematic, but it doesn;t say which switches to use. BTY Orange and Voxand H&K use the same designation FS-2 for their switches.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

South store? It's a 10m jaunt or less. I would go get the proper switch. If/when you part with the amp it will entice potential buyers.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for the help. I suppose sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and spend that little extra.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes the South store. I have dealt with Mike the manager for nearly 20yrs as both customer, and delivery driver. I trust him explicitly, so he gets my business. I figure the H&K pedal is likely the end result anyway. One can always ask and hope. Sunday they're closed, so it's "research" day. (just another reason to drink more coffee)


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

RBlakeney said:


> Apex Electronics - Two Button Footswitch
> 
> 
> Try one of these. If it doesn't work return it.


@Verne , the Apex works with the TM18, but.........the leds stopped the switching.
I had to cut the leg off one of the leds, and it works well.
Except you can see the light........


Worth saving $40!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

You can easily rewire the Apex 2-button by putting the Led's and resistors in series with the switches (apex switch comes wired with led's and resistors in parallel with switches).
First pic shows stock Apex switch (won't work), second pic shows modified switch that will work with the H&K. If the lights are too bright, you can short across the resistors with wires.


----------

